# Burke Considers Single File Ordinance



## thetrailboss (Aug 13, 2019)

Last week I was in the NEK.  Burke is bursting at the seams with activity.  Seems like a good idea to keep roads safe.

https://www.caledonianrecord.com/ne...8AACFIQaUkm2eyXS2MWMQ8UiU4O2iM4w4gVhxDFHWW8UU


----------



## Glenn (Aug 16, 2019)

This seems logical to me. I'm always perplexed with people who like to do their own version of the Tour De France on the roads during commuting hours.


----------

